# Microphone preamp in BFD?



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

Isn't there a Microphone pre in the BFD? And if not what are people using? I nearly bought a ecm 8000 but if I need a mic preamp then maybe the Galaxy db meter would be the better route.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

warnerwh said:


> Isn't there a Microphone pre in the BFD? And if not what are people using? I nearly bought a ecm 8000 but if I need a mic preamp then maybe the Galaxy db meter would be the better route.


No there is not.

Usually something like Behringer UB/Xenyx802.

Yes the Galaxy is a better choice because then you also have an SPL meter.


----------

